# Hello! :-) (French Composer, Sound Editor, Mixer, Music Supervisor)



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 27, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I’m really happy to make my first post on this great forum! 

I’m interested in all kind of music but I love dark and moody scores like Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross’s OSTs (The Social Network and Watchmen are one of my favorites!). I am a huge fan of Nine In Nails, Queens of The Stone Age, Foo Fighters, Them Crooked Vultures, Alice In Chains, The Beatles, Queen, Ghost, Gojira, Steven Wilson, King Crimson, Opeth, Led Zeppelin, Jeff Beck, Rammstein, Beethoven, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, Grieg, Satie, Hans Zimmer, Clint Mansell, Akira Yamaoka…

I play guitar and sing in a rock/métal/stoner/grunge band called « Les Chevaux Sans Têtes ». For now, we have only two songs on Spotify but we are going to release our first EP in September.

I love to play drums and keyboard for fun.

I’m also a sound editor, mixer and music supervisor for a french trailer company.

I’ve composed quite a few times for my job but that was maybe 1 or 2 times a year with some instruments from Komplete. Since last year, I’ve started to take it more seriously, and this forum helps me a lot to figure out which library I should buy (and when!), how to use it properly, etc…

So far, I own Komplete Ultimate 13 Collector’s Edition, Arturia V Collection 8, Pigments, Heavyocity’s Novo, Forzo, Vento, Mosaic Tape, Damage 2, Ascend, Orchestral Tools’s Metropolis Ark 1-2, Berlin Strings Bundle, Slate+Ash’s Auras, Cycles, Landforms, Spitfire’s Albion Solstice, Albion Neo, Mrs Mills Piano, Addictive Drums 2, Output’s Signal, REV, REV X, Substance, Analog Brass & Wind, Exhale, Orange Tree Samples’s Evolution Complete Bundle, Soniccouture’s Premium Collection 2, UVI’s Ircam Tools 2, Izotope’s Iris and Breaktweaker with the Everything Bundle.

Now I can try to compose on many more genres than before and I managed to put my music on 6 trailers this year (even if it’s for a small part), so really thank you guys! 

Here is one I scored from start to finish: 

I hope you’ll enjoy it and I’m very excited to be part of the discussions in the different topics here, while continuing to learn from your advices and knowledges!

(By the way, I’m pretty sure there are some grammatical mistakes in this post because I don’t speak fluent English yet, so sorry for my French! )


----------



## Rambobinator (Jul 27, 2022)

Salut !

Vraiment pas mal le score sur le teaser !
Content de voir un fan de SW, Opeth etc...

Welcome !
H.B


----------



## SergeD (Jul 27, 2022)

Bienvenue sur le forum. « Les Chevaux Sans Têtes » s'est transformé en « Les Cheveux Sans Têtes », associé au souvenir d'un philosophe chauve de mon village qui disait parfois « Mieux vaut une tête pas beaucoup de cheveux que beaucoup de cheveux pas de tête »


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 27, 2022)

Rambobinator said:


> Salut !
> 
> Vraiment pas mal le score sur le teaser !
> Content de voir un fan de SW, Opeth etc...
> ...


Merci! J’ai utilisé principalement la V Collection et Pigments pour celui ci. (Au départ je n’étais pas sûr que ça me servirait, ayant vu les walkthrough des différents instruments et finalement avec tous les avis positifs je me suis lancé! Et j’étais très agréablement surpris de la polyvalence des sons!

Trop cool de voir un autre fan de Steven Wilson et Opeth (et j’imagine Procupine Tree aussi du coup!)


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 27, 2022)

SergeD said:


> Bienvenue sur le forum. « Les Chevaux Sans Têtes » s'est transformé en « Les Cheveux Sans Têtes », associé au souvenir d'un philosophe chauve de mon village qui disait parfois « Mieux vaut une tête pas beaucoup de cheveux que beaucoup de cheveux pas de tête »


Haha! Alors malheureusement pour moi je suis plutôt dans la catégorie avec beaucoup de cheveux!


----------



## Rambobinator (Jul 27, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> Merci! J’ai utilisé principalement la V Collection et Pigments pour celui ci. (Au départ je n’étais pas sûr que ça me servirait, ayant vu les walkthrough des différents instruments et finalement avec tous les avis positifs je me suis lancé! Et j’étais très agréablement surpris de la polyvalence des sons!
> 
> Trop cool de voir un autre fan de Steven Wilson et Opeth (et j’imagine Procupine Tree aussi du coup!)


J'ai déjà la tête en Novembre pour le concert de C/C à Paris suivi de celui d'Opeth haha !!

Pas étonné pour Pigments...c'est de la bonne came.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 27, 2022)

Bonjour et bienvenue ici.
Très cool les trailers. 

(je ne sais pas si tu es au courant mais Charlie Clouser est un membre très actif ici).


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 27, 2022)

Rambobinator said:


> J'ai déjà la tête en Novembre pour le concert de C/C à Paris suivi de celui d'Opeth haha !!
> 
> Pas étonné pour Pigments...c'est de la bonne came.


Ah la la, j’y serai bien allé aussi! Surtout que je n’ai jamais vu Steven Wilson en concert! (Opeth, une seule fois pour la tournée de Pale Communion) Mais bon, j’ai du faire des choix… le topic « Deals, Deals, Deals » y est grandement pour quelque chose 😄.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 27, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Bonjour et bienvenue ici.
> Très cool les trailers.


Merci ça fait super plaisir!


Loïc D said:


> (je ne sais pas si tu es au courant mais Charlie Clouser est un membre très actif ici).



Oui, j’ai halluciné quand j’ai vu qu’il faisait partie des membres. (Et aussi quand il décrivait le matériel qu’il utilisait!). C’est super cool qu’il partage son expérience ici!


----------



## Gil (Jul 28, 2022)

Bonjour Baptiste et bienvenue !
Bravo pour le trailer, du travail d'orfèvre !

Bon ben comme pas mal de gens, fan de Steven Wilson aussi : vu en live et croisé au concert du Royal Albert Hall de Marillion (que j'ai eu la chance d'accompagner avec un chœur à Pleyel 😇).

N'hésite pas à ajouter l'EP de ton groupe chez Deezer (j'y travaille ).

Cordialement,
Gil.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 28, 2022)

Gil said:


> Bonjour Baptiste et bienvenue !
> Bravo pour le trailer, du travail d'orfèvre !


Merci beaucoup! Ravi que ça te plaise!  



Gil said:


> Bon ben comme pas mal de gens, fan de Steven Wilson aussi : vu en live et croisé au concert du Royal Albert Hall de Marillion (que j'ai eu la chance d'accompagner avec un chœur à Pleyel 😇).


Woah ça devait être incroyable d'accompagner Marillion (dans une super salle en plus)! Au piano c'est bien ça?


Gil said:


> N'hésite pas à ajouter l'EP de ton groupe chez Deezer (j'y travaille ).
> 
> Cordialement,
> Gil.


Ça le sera! Nos deux singles sont déjà dessus aussi mais on a pas encore beaucoup d'écoutes 😅!


----------



## Gil (Jul 29, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> Woah ça devait être incroyable d'accompagner Marillion (dans une super salle en plus)! Au piano c'est bien ça?


Pas au piano, un peu plus gros...  Je dirigeais un choeur sur 2 morceaux que j'ai arrangés.






baptiste_palacin said:


> Ça le sera! Nos deux singles sont déjà dessus aussi mais on a pas encore beaucoup d'écoutes 😅!


Merci 

Pour en revenir à VI-Control, sache qu'un autre compositeur de talent poste de temps en temps ici : Monsieur Hans Zimmer !
Il poste sous le pseudo Rctec, et voici https://vi-control.net/community/search/1572430/ (ses posts). Certains sont délicieux !


----------



## Rambobinator (Jul 29, 2022)

Gil said:


> Pas au piano, un peu plus gros...  Je dirigeais un choeur sur 2 morceaux que j'ai arrangés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce groupe est fabuleux et la photo superbe !
Merci pour le partage !!
Sur quels morceaux as-tu eu le plaisir d'intervenir ?

H.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 29, 2022)

Gil said:


> Pas au piano, un peu plus gros...  Je dirigeais un choeur sur 2 morceaux que j'ai arrangés.


 😮 autant pour moi! J'ose à peine imaginer le pied que ça a dû être le jour J (et surement le stress/excitation les jours qui ont précédé). 



Gil said:


> Pour en revenir à VI-Control, sache qu'un autre compositeur de talent poste de temps en temps ici : Monsieur Hans Zimmer !
> Il poste sous le pseudo Rctec, et voici https://vi-control.net/community/search/1572430/ (ses posts). Certains sont délicieux !


Ce forum est décidément plein de surprise! Merci pour l'info, je vais regarder ça! C'est génial de rester accessible même avec plusieurs oscars à son actif.


----------



## sathyva (Jul 29, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’m really happy to make my first post on this great forum!
> 
> ...



Bienvenu ici Baptiste !


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 30, 2022)

sathyva said:


> Bienvenu ici Baptiste !


Enchanté! 🙂


----------



## daviniasiles (Jul 30, 2022)

very nice, very vibrant trailer


----------



## Gil (Jul 30, 2022)

Rambobinator said:


> Ce groupe est fabuleux et la photo superbe !
> Merci pour le partage !!
> Sur quels morceaux as-tu eu le plaisir d'intervenir ?
> 
> H.


Hello H (quel belle signature ),
Je ne peux qu'acquiescer sur la qualité du groupe (musicalement et humainement) mais je ne suis pas objectif :D 
Le photographe est grandement talentueux faut-il dire !
La 2ème moitié de "The Space" et "Man of a Thousand Faces" 



baptiste_palacin said:


> 😮 autant pour moi! J'ose à peine imaginer le pied que ça a dû être le jour J (et surement le stress/excitation les jours qui ont précédé).
> 
> 
> Ce forum est décidément plein de surprise! Merci pour l'info, je vais regarder ça! C'est génial de rester accessible même avec plusieurs oscars à son actif.


Le jour J ? Bah j'ai ouvert la porte à Patrick Bruel et Sheila était au concert et elle a adoré (tout ça est véridique) :D
À part ça, c'était assez stressant mais tellement juste extra-ordinaire !
Pour ne pas encore plus polluer l'introduction de @baptiste_palacin (désolé Baptiste 😇), j'ai écrit un post sur Facebook résumant ce concert (et celui de St Eustache avec h) ici.

Le groupe a tellement aimé qu'ils ont capté la prestation et l'ont mis sur le Blu-ray et le DVD de "With Friends at St David" (notez que je n'ai pas de commission sur la vente, que les liens ne soient pas pris pour un acte commercial )

Concernant ce forum, c'est assez incroyable les gens de talent que l'on y croise, et c'est en partie grâce à lui (et à ses membres) que j'ai pu faire ce concert.
D'ailleurs pour en revenir à des choses plus techniques, ont été utilisés pour l'écriture des parties choeur Sibelius avec VSL Vienna Choir : on peut dire ce que l'on veut sur VSL et le ton des sons, c'est redoutablement juste : j'ai retrouvé les même soucis sur les notes algues des sopranos autant en virtuel qu'en réel...


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 30, 2022)

daviniasiles said:


> very nice, very vibrant trailer


Thanks a lot! I heard yesterday that the track will be also on the longer trailer 😊.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 30, 2022)

Gil said:


> Pour ne pas encore plus polluer l'introduction de @baptiste_palacin (désolé Baptiste), j'ai écrit un post sur Facebook résumant ce concert (et celui de St Eustache avec h) ici.


Pas de soucis, au contraire! Je vais regarder ça!







Gil said:


> D'ailleurs pour en revenir à des choses plus techniques, ont été utilisés pour l'écriture des parties choeur Sibelius avec VSL Vienna Choir : on peut dire ce que l'on veut sur VSL et le ton des sons, c'est redoutablement juste : j'ai retrouvé les même soucis sur les notes algues des sopranos autant en virtuel qu'en réel...


Je ne connais pas bien VSL, pour l’instant j’ai surtout traîné du côté des walkthrough d’Orchestral Tools et Spitfire pour ce qui est des VI “orchestraux” mais c’est clair que ce genre d’anecdote montre qu’on est aussi sur de très bons produits!


----------



## jneebz (Jul 30, 2022)

Welcome! Visiting Paris for the first time in early September…excited to experience Europe for the first time.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 30, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Welcome! Visiting Paris for the first time in early September…excited to experience Europe for the first time.


You are welcome. 
Tourists are back and they seem happier than ever here.


----------



## jneebz (Jul 30, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> You are welcome.
> Tourists are back and they seem happier than ever here.


Excellent to hear! I'm grateful to have some experiences scheduled too, like dinner cruise on the Seine, visiting the Louvre, Versailles tour, and Italian food at Pink Mamma's! 🇫🇷


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 30, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Welcome! Visiting Paris for the first time in early September…excited to experience Europe for the first time.


Hi! That’s great! I hope you’ll enjoy!


----------



## Gil (Jul 31, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> Je ne connais pas bien VSL, pour l’instant j’ai surtout traîné du côté des walkthrough d’Orchestral Tools et Spitfire pour ce qui est des VI “orchestraux” mais c’est clair que ce genre d’anecdote montre qu’on est aussi sur de très bons produits!


Orchestral Tools et Spitfire ont de superbes bibliothèques orchestrales (East West aussi)! Tu trouveras ici et là des détracteurs et des fans de chaque bibliothèque


----------



## Gil (Jul 31, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Excellent to hear! I'm grateful to have some experiences scheduled too, like dinner cruise on the Seine, visiting the Louvre, Versailles tour, and Italian food at Pink Mamma's! 🇫🇷


Welcome to Paris! I hope (I'm sure) you're gonna love it


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Jul 31, 2022)

Gil said:


> Orchestral Tools et Spitfire ont de superbes bibliothèques orchestrales (East West aussi)! Tu trouveras ici et là des détracteurs et des fans de chaque bibliothèque


C’est ce que j’ai cru comprendre! 😄. (Après c’est sûr, entre les histoires de goûts des sonorités et les habitudes de travail ça fait beaucoup de paramètres pour mettre tous les monde d’accord!)


----------



## Eden Reign (Aug 26, 2022)

Bienvenue ! je ne savais pas qu'il y'avait autant de français sur ce forum!!


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Aug 27, 2022)

Eden Reign said:


> Bienvenue ! je savais pas qu'il avait autant de français sur ce forum!!


Moi non plus! Enchanté en tout cas!


----------

